# video hatch covers



## loganevh (May 15, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for a video showing opening or closing of sliding hatch covers. thanks


----------



## gadfly (Aug 29, 2006)

Loganveh

Some side rolling covers on this Youtube video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NbJctr7zV0

regards

Gadfly


----------



## loganevh (May 15, 2011)

thankyou Gadlfy for replying, nice video, I was thinking of ones that were opened by winch (non powered), where they slid back and uprighted on a rail at the end of the hatch.


----------



## gadfly (Aug 29, 2006)

Two more videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68bmodnaf1Y

http://www.youtube.com/user/matsuzo001#p/a/u/1/sIDNQzt6bss

Regards

Gadfly


----------



## loganevh (May 15, 2011)

hey thanks very much for the post Gadfly. I missed those videos. thanks very much for looking them up, appreciate it.


----------

